# Offensive



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

In the joke section, you'll see the one 
cheers
jon


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Er, surely not the "Black" one?! There's nothing bad in that at all, or am I missing something?

Jae


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Er, surely not the "Black" one?! There's nothing bad in that at all, or am I missing something?
> 
> Jae


See quarantine! :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Dam. I don't look in there from one month to the next. I bet it was funny :lol: Was it from rogerman?


----------

